# Inflatable raft



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone on here use an inflatable raft to fish from. I'd like to fish some of the small reservoirs from something other than the shore. A boat isn't an option right now, and I've been thinking a raft would be pretty convenient. Any thoughts?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If you get one, be warned that they're typically not as big as advertised. My "4-person" raft is scarcely big enough for my dad and me (I'm fairly small, and he's maybe a bit bigger than average). I've had fun with mine when I've used it, but it doesn't get much use lately. Rafts have their place, but they're not good for traveling large distances on lakes (taking them down rivers is another story).

If you're looking at a one-man watercraft, I'd give a good inflatable pontoon a look. They're built for fishing, and I think you would have an easier time with one of those than you would with a raft.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Get a float tube or a personal pontoon. I'm not a big fan of fishing from a small inflatable raft. People are probably selling them cheap on ksl right now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You would be better off with a canoe, float tube, or a pontoon than a raft. 

A friend had a small raft that we tried to fish from in Idaho, it is too bad that there weren't video cameras then.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It sounds like you need a float tube. I have fished from rafts and tubes and there is no comparison. The tube is infinitely better. The cost is even not markedly different for a decent tube like a Fish Cat. Toons are nice too. Also, both are more stable in choppy water than a raft if you get some bad conditions.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, but I totally disagree with almost all of the thoughts above. I own a float tube, a pontoon boat, and an inflatable raft. For my use on small reservoirs and lakes, I usually take the raft because it is much easier to use, I stay out of the water, I can cover large distances much easier, and I can stand and cast my fly rod with ease. The only downside to my inflatable raft is that it is much more prone to getting blown away in windy conditions, but that is nothing a wind sock or an anchor can't fix. I own an Intek Mariner 3: http://www.gosale.com/5824788/intex-mariner-3-boat-set
But, if I had the dough I would by a hyside: https://hyside.com/product/max-12-0/. My father owns two hysides and uses one almost exclusively on lakes and reservoirs and the other on rivers. We have taken his raft out into conditions on Minersville, Fish Lake, and other large reservoirs that I would never consider taking a float tube or pontoon.

I grew up before float tubes or pontoons were the craze....when I was young, my father and uncle would always load up the rafts on to their packs and hike them into the lakes on the Boulder. We would then all fish from the inflatable rafts...we would either troll or anchor and bait fish. From my experience in using both extensively, I would definitely say that inflatable rafts are much more versatile than float tubes or pontoon boats (I could never take that pontoon boat up to many of those Boulder Mountain lakes, but I can take my boat. And, that float tube keeps me in the water up past my waist...in the late fall and early spring, it is simply too dang cold to float tube for extended periods of time.).


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

And, you can't take the kids out on your tube or pontoon!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The versatility of a raft is impressive. Float the river one day, then put it on the lake the next day. Multiple people in your boat. Fly fish. Bait fish. Troll. Backpack.

Rafts are a dang good option! Apologies now for the bombardment of pictures.

Boulder Mountain



























2-man









Newcastle (wipers)









Tiger Musky


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

wyoming2utah said:


> Sorry, but I totally disagree with almost all of the thoughts above. I own a float tube, a pontoon boat, and an inflatable raft. For my use on small reservoirs and lakes, I usually take the raft because it is much easier to use, I stay out of the water, I can cover large distances much easier, and I can stand and cast my fly rod with ease. The only downside to my inflatable raft is that it is much more prone to getting blown away in windy conditions, but that is nothing a wind sock or an anchor can't fix. I own an Intek Mariner 3: http://www.gosale.com/5824788/intex-mariner-3-boat-set
> But, if I had the dough I would by a hyside: https://hyside.com/product/max-12-0/. My father owns two hysides and uses one almost exclusively on lakes and reservoirs and the other on rivers. We have taken his raft out into conditions on Minersville, Fish Lake, and other large reservoirs that I would never consider taking a float tube or pontoon.
> 
> I grew up before float tubes or pontoons were the craze....when I was young, my father and uncle would always load up the rafts on to their packs and hike them into the lakes on the Boulder. We would then all fish from the inflatable rafts...we would either troll or anchor and bait fish. From my experience in using both extensively, I would definitely say that inflatable rafts are much more versatile than float tubes or pontoon boats (I could never take that pontoon boat up to many of those Boulder Mountain lakes, but I can take my boat. And, that float tube keeps me in the water up past my waist...in the late fall and early spring, it is simply too dang cold to float tube for extended periods of time.).


Thank you. i'll have to check out the Hyside. I was looking at the INtex Excursion 5. I failed to mention in my original post that specifically, my 2 daughters keep asking me to take them fishing, and I have been pretty disenchanted with shore fishing at community fisheries, so I wanted to take them out. So the float tube and the pontoon won't work as well, although I'd love to get one of those for me as well.

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hyside is on the expensive side. They are high-end rafts. If budget is a question, Intex may be the better option.

Or Avon, if they still make boats?


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

life-vests?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> life-vests?


the kids have them on. The adults? That's their choice. Just like gender.:shock:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Might want to check out NRS rafts too.
http://www.nrs.com/category/3195/rafting/?avad=55743_dca10a43
Although there is no way I'm packing my 15' raft on my back anywhere. I't is all two guys can wrestle into a trailer or truck bed.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I would agree that if you are wanting to involve kids, then a raft would be a decent choice. The one caution I would say is go bigger if possible and do your homework before you buy. We used to have a 2 "man" Avon that was so unstable in the water that I would be afraid, as a dad, to take my kid out in it, even with life vests. 

The blue one the Hepps showed looks like a nice ride. 


One last thing, the more modern float tubes are designed such that most of you is out of the water except part of the legs below the knee. It isn't too cold. I've used mine on Strawberry in November and high country lakes in the fall when snow is on the ground and it wasn't bad at all. You do need to make sure your waders don't leak though. ;-)


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Brookie said:


> life-vests?


In my dad's boat, life vests are always strapped on to the frame. In the pictures you can't see them because they are below the side of the boat on the inside. Like PBH said, kids have them on. Adults can make their own choice.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> The blue one the Hepps showed looks like a nice ride.


Those Hyside's are nice rafts. We have both a 10' and 12'. Each have rowing frames. They also have self-bailing bottoms.

Those rafts are not for someone unsure of the investment. They are not cheap -- and they shouldn't be. They are intended for running rivers. But that 10' boat is fantastic for using on our smaller lakes and reservoirs. We have packed it in to lakes on the Boulder, and as you can see from the pics, it sure makes it nice for fishing. They are great boats. Just not cheap.

People keep complaining about the size -- how many people can fit in a 4 man boat. It's no different than a tent. A 4 man tent sleeps two grown men comfortably. Same with the boats.

If you're needing something to take your kids (or two) out fishing, then go spend $200 and buy an Intex Mariner 3. Your kids will love you for it.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> Those Hyside's are nice rafts. We have both a 10' and 12'. Each have rowing frames. They also have self-bailing bottoms.
> 
> Those rafts are not for someone unsure of the investment. They are not cheap -- and they shouldn't be. They are intended for running rivers. But that 10' boat is fantastic for using on our smaller lakes and reservoirs. We have packed it in to lakes on the Boulder, and as you can see from the pics, it sure makes it nice for fishing. They are great boats. Just not cheap.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm leaning towards to start off with.


----------



## DeerSeeker (Sep 19, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Does anyone on here use an inflatable raft to fish from. I'd like to fish some of the small reservoirs from something other than the shore. A boat isn't an option right now, and I've been thinking a raft would be pretty convenient. Any thoughts?


If all goes well, I will find out today. Picking up an inflatable raft from Dave Scadden at North Fork Outdoors and plan to put it on a lake. Haven't decided if I want Willard Bay or Hyrum.


----------

